# Vector Scissors



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know where to get a pair of hair dresser scissors, I need them for 1 shirt and do not want to pay an arm and leg for it. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's just one of many hits found by a Google search Scissors - vector clip art online, royalty free & public domain


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

check here too Free Vector Art - Download Free Vector Graphics and Vector Art at Vecteezy!


----------

